# Palm Coast, FL Bike Rental



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

I am looking to rent a road bike starting in a week in the Palm Coast area for a couple of days so I can ride but googling I have not found any shops that rent road bikes. 

If you know anything I have not been able to find, pleae let me know.

Thanks


----------

